# McFadden/High Inland



## txredfish8669 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thinking about making a trip this weekend .. Any prediction ?


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

yes I'll be there Sunday


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

How far can you drive up the Mcfaddin Wildlife Refuge from High Island? All the way to you hit 87 again near Beaumount? Looks like it's about 20 miles.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

WHAT said:


> How far can you drive up the Mcfaddin Wildlife Refuge from High Island? All the way to you hit 87 again near Beaumount? Looks like it's about 20 miles.


Driving all the way could get a little touchy but should be do-able. I drove about 5 miles past Hgwy124. Turned around when I noticed nothing down there but old men in their underwear.

(Nude beach...bwahahahahaha)


----------



## txredfish8669 (Jul 1, 2012)

You could a couple of years ago but it was rough in areas .. Haven't tried it in awhile so not sure . It's about 23 mile trip .. I have seen Texas parks and wildlife trucks coming from the traveling back and forth but not sure if the making the whole trip .


----------



## txredfish8669 (Jul 1, 2012)

I know u can go past nude beach about 3 miles to the mud flats .. That where McFadden wildlife refuge stops .. Hope all this helps


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I personally wouldn't make the trip but that's because I have a 2wd. I've never gone far enough to test my truck.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't think you want to go as far as you can easily drive towards Sabine Pass. You might hook a bare wiener casting into the first gut. But if you do, don't bend over...bend your knees.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Haha, I've heard about the nude beach. Not really intertested in all that.


----------



## txredfish8669 (Jul 1, 2012)

monkeyman1 said:


> I don't think you want to go as far as you can easily drive towards Sabine Pass. You might hook a bare wiener casting into the first gut. But if you do, don't bend over...bend your knees.


Lmao!!


----------



## YAKATTACK-ZAK (Feb 6, 2011)

I once went there...first guy on the beach introduced himself as Phillip McKracken....That's when I found out it was a nude beach lol


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sometimes you can make it in a 2wd, but I would not attempt without a 4wd. If you get stuck you will be walking for miles in the most mosquito infested place on earth.


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

There are several deep mud holes as you get close to texas point after the lift station. But if something happens out there cell phones are a joke. Was out there last year on four wheelers recovering bales of pot that had washed up. We left from hwy 124 and had to cross several washouts about 9 miles down


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I went down as far as I could last weekend from Sabine pass. Ran out of road and the beach turned to mud. I stopped and turned around.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

yea, you can drive it in a 4x4 but it takes a long time and the crusty pervs arent very attractive!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

txredfish8669 said:


> I know u can go past nude beach about 3 miles to the mud flats .. That where McFadden wildlife refuge stops .. Hope all this helps


First, there is no "nude beach". The nudists can be anywhere along this stretch of beach. We have encountered them not much past the refuge sign just east of HI. Last weekend, we launched the kayaks about a mile from the sign, and there was a 400 lb pervert parading around on the beach when we came in.

The McFaddin refuge extends well beyond the mud flats. The refuge headquarters is at the end of the blacktop highway about 10 miles from Sabine Pass. The refuge begins there and extends to the sign less than a mile from HI.

I don't recommend anyone making this drive anymore. There are signs are various places through the refuge that say vehicles are not allowed beyond that point. If the feds catch you, the fine is a few hundred dollars. From what I've heard from a couple of people who did get caught, they have zero tolerance.

As long as you can drive on the beach, you're okay, but there are long stretches where the beach doesn't exist, it's just undrivable mud.


----------



## boatms (May 25, 2012)

I know the jeepers have made the drive several times this year. I have not been thru since last summer, and then it was long and rough. I would not do it without a second vehicle with you.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Bigfost, where you out there on Sunday? I think I saw the 400 pounder as I was driving back west. I did see 3 Jeep Wranglers pass me going east. I was about 7 miles down from HI and I never saw them again. After about an hour, I drove down east to about 8.3 miles est of HI and decided to turn around. I never saw the Jeeps again.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Nudes? I sure as heck aint getting in my birthday suit and then wade fishing. But hey what do the girls say. It aint the size of the worm its how you wiggle it. Lol

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

HC said:


> Bigfost, where you out there on Sunday? I think I saw the 400 pounder as I was driving back west.


No, we saw him Saturday.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The "nude" beach came about because that section is in Jefferson County jurisdiction. Chambers County cant enforce it. The gays and weirdo's would head down there to do their thing now that is is hard for Jefferson County to keep clean. I believe the federal wardens patrol some of this area now, so it is not as bad anymore. (I may be wrong)

I carry when I am in that area and have never yet to think I would ever need it. I wouldnt bring young children down there. I fish there alot though. Clay banks hold alot of redfish.


----------

